# Djanko working under heavy pressure.



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Debated whether or not to post this vid, but this is a working dog forum and hopefully he will be out in the world working one day so here it is. I guess this is a test of sorts, and absolutely not normal daily work. This is what we have been working up to. This was by far the most decoy pressure he has seen and came through it nicely. Enjoy.

http://youtu.be/IKIgCvt-O2E


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Austin Porter said:


> Debated whether or not to post this vid, but this is a working dog forum and hopefully he will be out in the world working one day so here it is. I guess this is a test of sorts, and absolutely not normal daily work. This is what we have been working up to. This was by far the most decoy pressure he has seen and came through it nicely. Enjoy.
> 
> http://youtu.be/IKIgCvt-O2E


 
That was very nice! Thank you for posting.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog ! 
what are you prepping him for ?

only watched once, but he seems to be having fun and no major probs with scuffling with the helper, so from here it looks like he is ready to handle this on a more frequent basis if that kind of work might be in his future working plans.

the clip ended before you outed him; might be nice to show that part too

keep up the good work


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Rick, I plan on selling him as a PSD/MWD prospect. He loves the work! 

I ended up "lifting" him off that bite. Didn't show the whole session because there was about 5 more minutes of him working the decoy on the ground after we stopped running the camera. After we put him through that we let him dominate the decoy for quite a while, choked him off and put him up in drive. The rest of the day was pretty easy work. lol


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

he looks really good. very healthy and confident


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing...nice work., nice video


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Michael and Joby


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice, looks like you have done a good job with his foundation, I like it. This is my favorite type of work to do with the dogs, reminds me we haven't done it in awhile, time to go have some fun


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Kadi! It is fun stuff for sure.. I was a little nervous when I was going over the game plan with my decoy. We have done a lot of this stuff on a small scale but this was the first time we put it all on him. He came through it with nicely.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks good Buddy. Looking forward to getting him back here! Let me know when you are ready to start over with a new puppy.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks man... You will see him very soon lol


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Excellent job, superb decoy work, at 11mo your nicely ahead of schedule.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Drew Peirce said:


> Excellent job, superb decoy work, at 11mo your nicely ahead of schedule.


Thank you very much!
And Im very happy with my decoys. Considering the guy in this vid didn't even know what a bite suit was 8 months ago, he is doing very well! Its all about good communication!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish it were solely about that, I have a guy I've been teaching for over two years now who still isn't at the level the guy in the video is, on experienced dogs it's not that big a deal but when your developing a young dog like that it's really critical to be able to read them while it's happening and adjust to that in real time, your guy did phenomenally well for being that new to it, at 11mo that's still very much a pup and your guy gave him precisely what he needed at this point in his development to continue to strengthen him and prepare him for real encounters, so yeah, kudos.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes sir, when you start pushing a young dog to those levels you damn sure better trust the guy in the suit. Months of work can be lost in


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

.... am minute. I have also done some work with a guy or two that hand a bit of an ego. He wasn't there to work the dogs he was there to prove how much of a BA he was. lol We laughed and went home, never even pulled a dog out of the box. 

Good decoys are a priceless.


----------

